# SRAM RED drivetrain with Shimano DA 11-28 7900 cassette. Any problems



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

Was wondering if a SRAM RED drivetrain will work a with Shimano DA 11-28 7900 cassette. Any problems or issues?


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Not quite an answer but . . . I just put an Ultegra 6700 11-28 cassette on my bike, which has a Force RD and Red shifters. I tried it on my indoor trainer and the shifting seemed fine. BTW, my front is a 50-34.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I believe it would work but may I ask why you wouldn't use red cassette on its drivetrain?


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks. Let me know if it works on the road. Shimano states in its website that any 11 tooth sprocket in a 6700 or 7900 set up will work only with the specific derrailleur.


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

I used the Red cassette for a couple of years but it was noisy. When time came to replace I went to replace it with a DA 7800. It works really well and much less noise.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

It works. Plus, the DA 7900 cassette is typically regarded as quieter.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Should be no problem. I put an 11-28 Ultegra 6700 cassette on a all SRAM Red setup and works great.


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

Ditto to what the last two posters wrote. Also, for the record, a SRAM cassette will work with a Shimano drivetrain (asuming 10 spd with 10 spd, etc.).


----------



## lawr (Sep 5, 2007)

Ditto

3 years, 14,000 miles, Sram Red and Dura Ace 11-28 cassette and Dura Ace Chain - quiet and fast


----------



## ats920 (Jul 12, 2011)

As far as I know Sram and shimano chain/cassettes are pretty much interchangeable.


----------



## MickM (Mar 9, 2010)

*DA7900 Cassette + SRAM Red drive train*

The DA cassette works perfectly with SRAM red, very quiete. Even quieter with DA chain. 
While I liked the SRAM red cassette it made alot of noise and rear plate would fall off when cleaning. Better wear than DA though as all steel.


----------



## andyoo (Sep 4, 2011)

I am using SRAM red LTD on my Colnago C59 and changed out red cassette to the DA 11-28 and DA 7901 chain. Makes the shifter in the back much smoother and less noise.
It added a little weight, but it's all worth it.


----------

